# Table Saw



## worsley22 (Jul 15, 2009)

I Might Be in the wrong area, If so I am sorry, But I need some Info On some TS. I am Looking to spend in the 750 / 850 Dollars range. And would I need a Bekt drive or Direct Drive, also I need to stay with 110. What you like about the Saw you suggested. And I would like one with a Great Fence, Or I would deduct from and But a Good One.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Tool forum.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

splinter2 said:


> .....I am Looking to spend in the 750 / 850 Dollars range.....


 I would classify that as a mid-range saw. You may get more responses on the Woodworking Tool Forum.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/10-Cast-Iron-Table-Saw/EN/index.htm

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0715P

http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/deluxe-xacta-saw-5hp-1ph-30-rip/708676PK


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are on the right track----Belt drive----best fence you can afford----I have a Grizzly cabinet saw and am pleased with their customer service---

Do consider a used unit----


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Most come with an OK fence and anOK blade no matter whice one you choose these would be my first 2 upgrades.


----------



## sam floor (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a Craftsman cabinet saw. It was about $1000, but is an excellent saw and has a Biesemeyer fence. You can't beat that fence.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

Bosch make a great portable that has a strong motor and a great stand and fence.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You don't say how much room you have. A cabinet saw is the best but takes up quite a bit of room. Next is a contractors saw it is smaller but mobile and can be wheeled out of the road if need be. The down side is you loose a lot in the footprint in other words the top is a lot smaller, an out feed table is a must if you plan on cutting any sheet goods or long materials. And unless you plan on moving it a lot like job site to job site or room is such a problem that you have to fold it and stand it in a corner between uses I would not consider a portable. The table is so small it is considered dangerous by some for cutting large pieces unless you have a helper. These are only my opinions and I'm sure some will disagree.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

ToolSeeker said it. Cabinet saw if you have the room. You could put it on a mobile base, too. Contractor's saw if you need someting smaller. Portable if you are really short of space (as I am). One more thing; it may be tough to find a cabinet saw that runs on 110.

There's a new style, called a hybrid, that may be best. Motor's inside like a Cabinet, rather than hanging off the back like a Contractor's. But the cabinet doesn't go all the way to the floor, and the motor's usually 110.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the Ryobi table saw....love it...I can mount a router on the side table and use the same rip fence....


----------



## ptarmigan61 (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought the rigid. It cost about $700, and has been quite good.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

ptarmigan61 said:


> I bought the rigid. It cost about $700, and has been quite good.


I also have the Ridgid and am happy with it. But almost every day I wish I had the room for a new Delta big boy.


----------

